# For Miter saws without laser guide



## bigjoedo (Sep 26, 2007)

Hey folks,

I purchased an Irwin retrofit laser guide for my 10" delta miter saw. It replaces the outer washer on the saw and is really pretty cool.
Joe







Close Window


----------



## johnep (Apr 12, 2007)

Does it spin around like a catherine wheel?
johnep


----------



## edp (May 25, 2007)

*You may have pulled the trigger too quick*

and I am probably at fault.

These aftermarket washers are nice as far as they go but they only allow you to work on the left of the blade when cutting to a mark. Additionally as I am sure everybody already knows, they must be spinning (the ones I've seen) to energize the laser light. Personally, I like to have everything firmly in place before I set a 10" or 12" toothed disc spinning in the proximity of my hand.

My preference for the aftermarket laser is the "LaserKerf". The light is controlled by a toggle switch so it is always on as long as you care to work. It can be powered by 110v or battery (you choose one or the other when you purchase). And best of all, you purchase the unit that provides a beam width to compliment your choice of saw blade. Why? you might ask, is this a benefit. Well, here's the sweet spot. The laser light now represents the wood that will be removed during the cutting operation so you can now work to a mark on both sides of the blade and the blade is not spinning during line up.

Installation can be ticklish initially but I can assure you that it will be considered time well spent when you are done.

Ed

p.s.
the usual disclaimers apply. I am not associated with LaserKerf in any other capacity than as a satisfied customer.


----------



## edp (May 25, 2007)

*OK, I'll go out on the limb*



johnep said:


> Does it spin around like a catherine wheel?
> johnep


 Just what the heii is a Catherine Wheel?

Ed


----------



## Corndog (Apr 26, 2007)

If it ain't for removin' that tattoo you got while drunk or perhaps eye surgery.....I don't trust lasers. Too wide....


----------



## johnep (Apr 12, 2007)

A catherine wheel is a coiled firework that spins round while burning giving a wheel of sparks. St catherine was martyred by being put on an upturned cartwheel and spun round while having her limbs broken with hammers. A similar incident takes place in 'hunch back of notre dame'.

I like the idea that the laser specifies where the kerf is going to be and its width. I have yet to cut accurately to the line but need to do so for a shelf in a bathroom cabinet. I plan to use a guide rail at the moment.
johnep


----------



## johnep (Apr 12, 2007)

Oh dear I am beginning to suffer from tool lust. What with the wixey guage and now the laserkerf it is a good job I don't have a table or mitre saw or I would be buying gadgets galore.
The laserkerf is a brilliant idea.
johnep


----------



## Corndog (Apr 26, 2007)

I'm gonna try to dis-able mine. I can't seem to fine the original bolt and washer that came with saw.The laser line is just too distracting.
Although, when I first saw it on NYW I was intrigued...but that was YEARS ago...when I could afford cable.:laughing:


----------



## mdlbldrmatt135 (Dec 6, 2006)

Mine installs like that........ Just never bothered to install it........LOL


----------



## LGC KX5 TC (Dec 23, 2008)

Corndog said:


> I'm gonna try to dis-able mine. I can't seem to fine the original bolt and washer that came with saw.The laser line is just too distracting.
> Although, when I first saw it on NYW I was intrigued...but that was YEARS ago...when I could afford cable.:laughing:


If you are talking about the irwin model laser, just take out the batteries or better yet flip them over that way it will still be balanced.


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

I only put lasers on my sharks, or evil sea bass when I can't get the sharks.......:laughing:
Lasers are for people who don't trust their pencil marks, nothing but a gimmick in my book. Just my .04
Mike Hawkins


----------



## TheRecklessOne (Jul 22, 2008)

I'm still a little creeped out by the Catherine wheel stuff...


----------



## tl_foster (Dec 12, 2008)

*Laser works for me*



bigjoedo said:


> Hey folks,
> 
> I purchased an Irwin retrofit laser guide for my 10" delta miter saw. It replaces the outer washer on the saw and is really pretty cool.
> Joe
> ...


I picked up one like the Irwin and put on my Makita 10" miter saw. It definitely marks the left edge of the blade. I like it because I can readily see if I'm cutting the line. It's also great for finessing a miter if its a shade too long.

I may have to look at one of the aftermarket addons mentioned above. Having the kerf marked seems like it would be good too.


----------

